
Digital Aristotle: Thoughts on the Future of Education (2012) [video] - rfreytag
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vsCAM17O-M
======
secstate
So, Kahn Academy, eh?

But seriously, I think the biggest problem with this "future of education"
proposal is that it STILL assumes that we consume education, and that all
people need all the education.

With a digital tutor, fine-tuned to my learning styles, what if I still don't
give a shit about understanding partial differentiation? At some point,
education has to be about more than an accumulation of knowledge.

For my money, I see the future of education going back to apprenticeships and
well-timed opportunities for growth rather than new ways to shovel the
Knowledge into the brain holes of children.

~~~
rfreytag
Maybe Kahn Academy but more likely Stamford's
[https://giftedandtalented.com](https://giftedandtalented.com).

As the cost of a good education declines it could diminish as a test of
capability. That leaves the test of actual practice in the art - an
apprenticeship.

Broadly I agree that apprenticeship is a likely model if what you are learning
is the trade of discovering a market for your creativity. The market will
determine if creativity is improved when primed with a broad or narrow
education.

